# Torque Specs



## arklatex (Feb 20, 2013)

On the side of the breaker it is listed, also the nec has a table (chart) for those specs for each awg.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I know it's on the breaker, but I don't have any sitting in front of me or around the house and I was looking to order it tonight. 

I deal with Square D distribution equipment almost exclusively so I'm looking for their specific requirements. When I get into the MCCs, anything goes... A+B, ABB, Siemens, Klockner Moeller etc...

I wasn't sure if there was a chart roaming around the internet. My searches have been fruitless thusfar.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Found 36 in/lbs for a qo120. Just a google search so take it such.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont have a sqd panel, its some old challenger crap, but the siemens, br and bryant breakers installed in it were all 25-27 in-lbs and the neutral bar is 20.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

you need at least a screwdriver from 20 to 45 in-lbs . i got a SK 73008 that goes from 16 to 88 in-lb but I'd like to buy a Wiha 28508 that's adjustable from 20 to 70 in-lb , more than enough for many panel and breaker


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I need at least three torque wrenches:

Alumicon connectors: 10"lb
Sp & 2P breakers & neutral bus: 20 to 27"lb
Meter sockets & MB's: 140"lb to 240"lb


----------

